# Linux  und Nvidia



## Mister Magoo (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Habe seit Samstag Suse Linux 8.2.
Komme auch so ganz zurecht nur habe ich mit der Installation vom Nvidia-Treiber Probleme.
Habe den neusten auf Nvidia.de heruntergeladen und versuche seitdem so vorzugehen wie im Readme beschrieben.

-habe bei Inittab Runlevel von 5 auf 3 gestellt 
-und gab dann "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run" ein

ich wurde dann nach dem Passwort gefragt;ich gab das Root-Passwort ein

Nur kommt immer die Meldung LOGIN INCORRECT!

Kann dann nicht mehr verändern da ich nur die Rechte zum Lesen aber nicht zum schreiben habe.
So kann ich dann auch nichtmehr auf Runlevel 5 schalten...

Irgenwas mach ich falsch,vielleicht weiß jemand was...

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen


----------



## profy (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mister Magoo _
> *
> Habe den neusten auf Nvidia.de heruntergeladen und versuche seitdem so vorzugehen wie im Readme beschrieben.
> 
> ...


Das booten auch nicht vergessen. Wichtig ist dabei, dass der X-Server nicht startet, also keine grafische Oberfläche zum Einloggen.
Im Prinizip müsste man die Runlevel nicht ändern sondern den X-Server runterfahren und vor allen Dingen den Deamon, der den X-Server wieder  automatisch hochfährt. Da dieser immer anders sein kann, beschränkt sich die Beschreibung daruaf beim booten den X-Server nicht hochzufahren.
Dann in der Konsole als root anmelden.
Es sollten auch die Kernelquellen installiert sein.


> *
> -und gab dann "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run" ein
> ich wurde dann nach dem Passwort gefragt;ich gab das Root-Passwort ein
> Nur kommt immer die Meldung LOGIN INCORRECT!
> *


Da du dich ja schon als root angemeldet hast, dürfte auch keine Passwortabfrage mehr kommen.


----------



## Mister Magoo (6. Januar 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Bin jetzt schonmal soweit,dass ich x-Server ausgeschaltet habe und mich als root anmelden kann.
Nur weiß ich immer noch nicht,wie ich die Installation starten kann.

Im Readme steht:
"
Nachdem Sie NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run heruntergeladen haben, 
beenden Sie X, wechseln mit cd in das Verzeichnis, in das Sie die Datei
heruntergeladen haben, und führen folgenden Befehl aus:

    sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run"

kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen
wie ich die befehle schreiben soll,damit sie zum erfolg führen?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Januar 2004)

> chseln mit cd in das Verzeichnis, in das Sie die Datei heruntergeladen haben, und führen folgenden Befehl aus:  sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run"



cd <pfad_zur_runtergeladenen_datei>
./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run

evtl muss die Datei noch ausführbar gemacht werden
chmod 755 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run

Gruß Homer


----------



## Mister Magoo (7. Januar 2004)

Danke!

Habe es Dank eurer Hilfe endlich geschafft Treiber zu installieren.

Nur habe ich immernoch das Problem,dass das Bild verschoben ist und die Frequenz nur auf 84 Hertz ist.
(würde gern auf 100Hertz stellen(ist unter Windows möglich))

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich dies änderen kann...
Kennt sich jemand aus?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Januar 2004)

Editier deine XF86Config (ich glaub unter SUSE muss noch  -4 an den Dateinamen angefügt werden).
Bei mir in Gentoo liegt die Datei unter /etc/X11R6/Xf86Config .

Dort sind sämtliche X-Server einstellungen drin! Auch die Refresh-Rates der Auflösungen.

Mach aber vorher ein Backup!


----------

